# A word about suffering



## StriperAddict (May 26, 2017)

A thoughtful, encouraging 10 min message by Ralph Harris ...


----------



## Israel (May 26, 2017)

"And what does He plan to do?"


"well"


"to be Himself"!!!!!


Ahhhh!


----------



## hobbs27 (May 26, 2017)

I enjoyed it,  thanks.


----------

